# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Need access to rafters to strengthen fascia

## sketch2

Hi, I'm putting up a flat, open timber pergola that will be attached to the house's metal fascia. It's a fairly new house. 
I was going to use Dunning's fascia connectors bolted to the rafters to handle the load, but I can't access the rafters easily (metal roof covered in solar panels). 
I'm thinking my best move would be to take down the hardiflex eave linings and work from below: slot through the metal fascia at every second rafter and then bolt them into position. Then attach the whaling plate, then the pergola rafters to the whaling plate. 
The alternative is to make it all freestanding, but that's more material and it's ugly. Does this sound reasonable? I'd appreciate any tips (or alternatives). 
Thanks!

----------


## Uncle Bob

Sounds like a good plan to me.
Welcome BTW  :Smilie:

----------


## sketch2

Thanks! That's much appreciated  :Smilie:

----------

